# palkinto luvassa



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A radio broadcaster gives a quiz to listeners and says "mikä ääni? ... palkinto täältä siis luvassa."

What does "palkinto luvassa" mean? 

"There will be a prize (to winners)" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> A radio broadcaster gives a quiz to listeners and says "mikä ääni? ... palkinto täältä siis luvassa."
> 
> What does "palkinto luvassa" mean?
> 
> "There will be a prize (to winners)" (?)



You got it: _palkinto luvassa =_ "there will be a prize".


----------



## Jagorr

Mutta mitä yhteistä tällä on luvan (permission) kanssa? Kirjaimellisesti se ei ole järkevää. Professorimmekin kirjoitti meille:
"_Lähetän teille kaikille ensi viikon aikana materiaalia ... *Luvassa on* seuraavanlaisia asioita: ..."_


----------



## Marko55

Jagorr said:


> Mutta mitä yhteistä tällä on luvan (permission) kanssa? Kirjaimellisesti se ei ole järkevää. Professorimmekin kirjoitti meille:
> "_Lähetän teille kaikille ensi viikon aikana materiaalia ... *Luvassa on* seuraavanlaisia asioita: ..."_



Kielitoimiston sanakirja:
*Parempaa säätä luvassa* odotettavissa, tulossa.

*Olla luvassa* on sanonta ja tarkoittaa siis _olla odotettavissa, olla tulossa_.

luvata: lupa (_permission_) - lupaus (_promise_)
Jos ajattelemme sanojen kirjaimellisia merkityksiä, tähän sanontaan sopisi paremmin *lupaus* (_promise_). Usein sanontoja ei voi kääntää kirjaimellisesti.


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitos. Muistan se vain siis.) Vai kuuluuko luvan merkitys jotenkin siihen?


----------



## Marko55

Tässä sanonnassa ei varmasti ole *lupa*-sanan perusmerkitystä. Esim.:
Parempaa säätä on luvassa.
Tässä ei ole kysymys siitä, että joku on antanut luvan. Voimme ymmärtää tämän lauseen niin, että säätiedotuksen mukaan aurinko paistaa tulevina päivinä.

Minulla ei ole kielihistoriallista sanakirjaa käytössä, joten en osaa vastata perusteellisemmin.


----------



## Armas

Sadeniemi, Nykysuomen sanakirja (1992), s.v. _lupa_:


> 3. _luvassa_, lupaan 'luvattuna'. | Apurahoja on runsaasti luvassa. Lapsille on luvassa uusi kelkka. Lauri oli jo saanut l:an päivämiehet. Vihdoin saimme huonekalujam-me varten l:an pienen rautatiemakasiinin KIANTO. – Laajentuneessa merk:ssä: odotet-tavissa; vrt. luvata 2. | Näyttää olevan luvassa parempaa säätä.


Ehkä tuo selventää, tai sitten ei.


----------



## Jagorr

Armas said:


> Lapsille on luvassa uusi kelkka.


Ainakin rektion pitäisi olla selvä  Onko aina "jokin luvassa *jollekulle*"? Esim. _Urheilijoille näyttää olevan luvassa parempaa saata. _


----------



## Marko55

Jagorr said:


> Ainakin rektion pitäisi olla selvä  Onko aina "jokin luvassa *jollekulle*"? Esim. _Urheilijoille näyttää olevan luvassa parempaa saata. _



Sijamuoto voi olla myös illatiivi:
*Etelä-Suomeen* on luvassa paukkupakkasia ja lumipyryjä

Etelä-Suomeen on luvassa paukkupakkasia ja lumipyryjä


----------

